# Ideas for getting my senior into our SUV.



## Julie Manson (Nov 5, 2016)

Our senior, Savannah, can no longer jump into our SUV. I can put her front paws on the back seat ledge, and then lift her behind and she can put her paws up on the seat. That is becoming a real struggle. She jumped out before I could help her the other day, and scared me to death. I don't want her to break a hip. I read about all the ramps and they all seem to have faults. Is there one you can truly recommend, or another way to get her in the back of my SUV? I know she is uncomfortable sitting on the back captains seat. 

Also, she is taking Adeqan injections. We give her gycoflex, nu-pro, Previcox, and Tramadol. Can anyone recommend anything better?

Like all of you, My Savannah is my heart and soul. I want her to lead a happy senior life. I swim her almost everyday. We will start walking more as soon as it cools off. We live in Florida.

Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazon sells a variety of pet car ramps that have 4-5 star ratings. 
They range in price from $39-over $100.

Here's one that looks good and has a four star rating-

https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Tra...rds=pet+car+ramps&refinements=p_72:2661618011


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know if there's a "ready made" product that is practical to do this, but making a "platform" that they can first get on that is as high as the "rocker panels" or nearly so would give them a two stage climb. I was faced with how to get an injured dog into my suv to make a trip to the E-vets and used a make shift "backboard" to create a ramp up to the back bench seats. I then slid the board under the dog and was able to carry the dog on the board when we arrived. Not elegant, but it works.
Fortunately my senior golden still is enthusiastic about jumping in on her own and I just have to support her back end to make sure she makes it all the way in.


----------



## Julie Manson (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes they do better with steps that ramps. I like this one.

Collapsible Pet Loader Pet Steps for Vehicles | Discount Ramps


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Julie Manson said:


> Our senior, Savannah, can no longer jump into our SUV. I can put her front paws on the back seat ledge, and then lift her behind and she can put her paws up on the seat. That is becoming a real struggle. She jumped out before I could help her the other day, and scared me to death. I don't want her to break a hip. I read about all the ramps and they all seem to have faults. Is there one you can truly recommend, or another way to get her in the back of my SUV? I know she is uncomfortable sitting on the back captains seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I train all my dogs to get into my trucks/suvs the way you now do it. They jump up and put their front paws on the back seat of my Tacoma, and I help them in by lifting them by their haunches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I have my dog put his front legs the trunk ledge and I lift up his rear to get him in. Even though he can jump in, I rather help him out. The ramps/steps are a good idea, but it would mean I would have to pack one more thing into my car and we are going to shows it can be pretty full; especially when I bring the other dogs.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*telescoping ramp*

I use a telescoping ramp. It has a sandpaper-like surface to prevent slipping and it's easy to pack. The one I have is almost 10 years old and has held up well. Chumlee is my second dog to use it. For training, I laid the ramp on the ground in several different places and got the dog accustomed to walking on it. Slowly I added an incline and we practiced until the dog was comfortable. Both of my dogs got used to it pretty quickly, but it took some extra training when exiting the vehicle. Each of them wanted to jump off the ramp instead of walking all the way to the ground. A leash and treats soon helped each of them realize that it was a good idea to stay on the ramp 

https://www.chewy.com/solvit-deluxe-telescoping-pet-ramp/dp/53677

I also like the idea of a platform but it's definitely harder to pack than a ramp.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been thinking of a ramp or steps also for my girl and need one that collapses to a decent size and doesn't weigh a ton. A friend of mine got this for her dog and I love it, but the price is steep. https://www.twistep.com/


----------

